# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  منوعااااااااااااااات - تجميعي(تجمد شلالات نياجر)

## yassirali66

* 






  
*

----------


## yassirali66

*



*

----------


## yassirali66

*فضائح الفيس بوك .. دخلت الفيس بوك فخرجت حامل 

منحرفون يسقطون الفتيات والنساء في شباكهم بالكلام   المعسول والوعود الكاذبة ثم .. تمضي الحكاية إلى نهايتها المحتومة الفضيحة   أو الصمت مقابل المال


  


 كثير من القصص التي نسمعها عن توريط اصحابها في الفيس بوك فهو موقع   اجتماعي ترفيهي البعض اتخذ منه طريق بعيد كل البعد عن الفائده والتواصل مع   الأهل والأصدقاء بل لغايات اخرى..طلبات الصداقه في الفيس بوك انت من  تحددها  بالرفض او القبول انا عن نفسي اي طلب صداقه يصلني لااقبله الا بعد  التحري  اقوم بزيارة ملفه اولا وارى ان كان هناك بيننا اصدقاء مشتركين  وبعدها اقرر  القبول او الرفض.
 مايثير الدهشه..
1- بعض من الفتيات يقمن بعرض صور غير محتشمه من خلال الالبومات
2- تسجيل بنات بأعمار صغيره جدا وهؤلاء يصبحن بلاجدال فريسه سهله
3- فئه اخرى تضع صورتها الشخصيه بطريقه غير محببه وملابس شبه عاريه
4-  شباب يتلفظون بكلام بذيء غير لائق ناهيك عن الطائفيه والسب والشتم على   المذاهب وخلق بذور العداوه من جديد وسبب كل هذا عدم وجود رقابه هناك من هو   مقتنع بأن الفيس بوك بؤره من الفساد ومنهم من هو ضد تسجيل صغار السن من   الجنسين ومنهم يرى ان الفيس بوك حاله كحال المنتديات وهو موقع عادي.
 • قصص واقعية من مصائب الفيس بوك .
 منحرفون يسقطون الفتيات والنساء في شباكهم بالكلام المعسول والوعود   الكاذبة ثم .. تمضي الحكاية إلى نهايتها المحتومة الفضيحة أو الصمت مقابل   المال. قديما لم يكن الابتزار بهذه الصورة السافرة. صحيح كانت حالات فريدة   لكن ثقافة العولمة وثورة المعلومات أدخلت وسائل ابتزازية جديدة لم تكن في   الحسبان فصارت غرف الدردشة والهواتف النقالة والعناوين البريدية مرتعا  خصبا  للصيادين المنحرفين فأصبحت جريمة الابتزاز مرتبطة بالعالم الالكتروني   لتصبح تجارة رائجة للمنحرفين والمنحرفات .. وهي الصورة التي استطعت ان   اجمعها من خلال شبان وفتيات سقطوا في وحل الفيس بوك.. شاب مات ضميره واستغل   عواطف فتاة ليخلق من الواقعة تجارته واستثماره.
 تعدى الأمر أكثر من ذلك ليصبح الابتزاز الالكتروني وسيلة للانتقام بين   الشبان والشابات. وحدوث ذلك يخلق لنا مساحة من الرعب الاجتماعي وارتفاع   معدل الحذر، ليس بين أصحاب العلاقات المشبوهة بل بين أصحاب العلاقات   الطبيعية مثل علاقات العمل أو الزمالة أو التواصل الإنساني.
 وذلك لسهولة الوصول إلى خصوصيات الآخرين عن طريق بعض البرامج المشبوهة   التي يستطيع أي شخص الحصول على الصور أو المعلومات الخاصة من خلالها.
 كثيرا من الشباب يعرفون مدى لهفة الفتيات على الزواج هربا من مسمى   العنوسة والبعض يطلب صورا ليرى العروس المنتظرة والفتاة تصدقه بكل سهولة   وتعرض نفسها للكثير من المخاطر، والمبتز يشم رائحة الخوف فيبدأ في   المساومة، والخطأ وارد من المراهقات والمراهقين ومن المهم أن يعلم المراهق   والمراهقة أن أخطاءهم لا يجب أن توصمهم مدى العمر لأنهم في مرحلة عمرية   تتميز بسرعة الانفعال وسرعة التصديق والأحلام الوردية.
 نقرأ الكثير من قضايا الابتزاز في الصحف اليومية التي تتعرض فيها الفتاة   لخوف شديد مما يجعلها ترضخ لما يطلبه المبتز خوفا من الفضيحة، وبالتالي   الوقوع في حالة اكتئاب، وذلك ما يشجع الشاب المبتز على الاستمرار في فعلته   مع أخريات، والسبب وراء هذا السلوك هو ضعف الوازع الديني وسوء إدارة  الذات،  والتكنولوجيا الحديثة بما أتاحته من وسائل تواصل عديدة مع غياب  الرقابة  الأسرية والتوجيه الصحيح، وظهور الصحبة السيئة، والتهاون في  الأخطاء  البسيطة التي تقود إلى أخطا أكبر.. لذلك على كل فتاة التحلي  بالقوة وعدم  الخوف وإبلاغ أقرب الناس حتى لا تتعرض لسلسلة من الابتزازات. 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*شروق في الـ12 من عمرها تنجز 40 مسألة حسابية في 80 ثانية

أذهلت شروق وفود العالم واللجان التحكيمية والمدربين في   المسابقة الدولية للرياضيات الذهنية التي اختتمت اخيراً في هونغ كونغ،   بمشاركة 500 طالب وطالبة من 14 دولة


  


 في حالة نادرة، تستطيع الطالبة السعودية شروق بنت حمد محنشي حلّ 40 مسألة حسابية في يديها اليمنى واليسرى خلال دقيقة وعشرين ثانية.
وأذهلت  شروق وفود العالم واللجان التحكيمية والمدربين في المسابقة الدولية   للرياضيات الذهنية التي اختتمت اخيراً في هونغ كونغ، بمشاركة 500 طالب   وطالبة من 14 دولة، وحققت المملكة المركزين الثاني والثالث.
 وفي الوقت الذي تُشكل مادة الرياضيات "فوبيا" مزمنة لدى الطلاب في   السعودية وتتسبب وحدها في تسرب الطلاب من المدارس، استطاعت طالبة   "الخوارزمي الصغير" شروق محنشي، ذات الاثني عشر ربيعا، أن تحل 40 مسألة   حسابية ذهنية باليدين اليمنى واليسرى خلال 80 ثانية، مسجلة رقماً قياسياً،   وقدرة كبيرة لم يصل إليها علماء الرياضيات.
 وتروي "المعجزة" شروق أن الرياضيات هي المادة المحببة إليها منذ  انتظامها  في الدراسة، وتجد متعة كبيرة عندما تبدأ في حل المسائل الحسابية  خصوصاً  المعقدة منها، مشيرة إلى أن معلمات الرياضيات في مدرستها "الرابعة"   الابتدائية في الطائف يعاملنها معاملة الكبار لنضجها وتفوقها، وهن من زرعن   في نفسها حب العلم، لتلتحق ببرنامج "الخوارزمي الصغير" الذي احتوى  موهبتها،  وعمل على تنميتها، وتشارك في المحفل العالمي، وتحقق المركز  الثالث  عالمياً.
 وأضافت "شروق" أنها في برنامج "الخوارزمي الصغير" تجاوزت كل المستويات   لتقفز الى المستوى العاشر، ممثلة بذلك المملكة ومحققة مركزاً مشرفاً   تناقلته وكالات الأنباء العالمية من هونغ كونغ
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ألمانيا ... علماء يحولون الحيوانات المنوية الى روبوتات موجهة

اقترح علماء من المانيا استخدام الحيوانات المنوية كأساس في الروبوتات المجهرية، التي يمكن التحكم بحركتها بواسطة الحقل المغناطيسي.


  


  اكتشف العلماء إمكانية التحكم بحركة الحيوانات المجهرية، خلال استخدام   أنابيب مجهرية من الحديد ودقائق النانومتر من التيتانيوم، بلغت أطوالها   حوالي 50 ميكرونا وقطرها في إحدى النهايات 8 ميكرونات وفي النهاية الثانية 5   ميكرونات.
  هذا الشكل المخروطي للانابيب أثبت أنه بعد دخول الحيوانات المنوية إلى   الأنبوب لم تستطع مغادرته. وبقي جسم الخلية داخل الأنبوب أما السوط "الحبل   المنوي" فيبقى خارجها وبإمكانه الاستمرار في الحركة. وقد تحكم العلماء   بحركته بواسطة الحقل المغناطيسي. ولصنع مثل هذه "الروبوتات" كان يكفي إضافة   محلول معلق الى سياط الحيوانات المنوية.
  وسبق لعلماء البيولوجيا أن تحكموا بحركة الحيوانات المنوية بواسطة   التدرج الكيميائي، ولكن هذه الطريقة أقل مرونة في التحكم من الحقل   المغناطيسي.
  ويعتقد العلماء بأن استخدام "الروبوتات المنوية" الموجهة، يمكن أن يفيد   في معالجة العقم، ومستقبلا لتوصيل الدواء الى الموقع المطلوب.
  الحيوان المنوي أو النطفة خلية مشيجية تحتوى على نصف عدد الصبغيات   الموجودة في الخلية العادية. الحيوانات المنوية لا تنقسم و لها دورة حياة   محدودة.
 مرحلة التضاعف
 هي المرحلة التي يحدث فيها انقسام خيطي متساوي عدة مرات في الخلايا الأم   (2ن=46 كروموسوم). وينتج عن هذا الانقسام عدد كبير من الخلايا وتسمى أمهات   المنى .
مرحلة النضج
 تحدث في هذه المرحلة انقسام منصف أول للخلايا المنوية الأولية (2ن)  فتعطي  خلايا منوية ثانوية (ن) التي تنقسم انقسام منصف ثاني فتعطي طلائع  منوية  (ن).تلاحظ في مرحلة النضج حدوث اختزال في عدد الصبغيات إلى النصف.
مرحلة التشكيل
 فيها تتحول الطلائع المنوية الي حيوانات منوية 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*شاب يخسر 12 كيلو من وزنه يوم واحد فقط

اعتمد روس إدغيلي (28 عاماً) في محاولته لخسارة الوزن على   طرح كمية تتراوح نسبتها بين 50% إلى 70% من الماء الذي يشكل حوالي نصف  وزن  جسم الإنسان


  


  أثبت مختص في الطب الرياضي أن خسارة الوزن السريعة ليست مجرد خرافة،   عندما تمكن من خسارة حوالي 12 كيلو غرام من وزنه خلال 24 ساعة فقط، بحسب ما   أورد موقع أوديتي سنترال للغرائب. واعتمد روس إدغيلي (28 عاماً) في   محاولته لخسارة الوزن على طرح كمية تتراوح نسبتها بين 50% إلى 70% من الماء   الذي يشكل حوالي نصف وزن جسم الإنسان، وذلك تحت إشراف طبي دقيق. 
 وأكد روس أن التخلص من كميات كبير من الماء عن طريق التعرق وتناول مدرات   البول وعدم تناول الماء طوال يوم كامل، هو السبيل الأمثل لخسارة كمية   كبيرة من الوزن في وقت قياسي.وخضع روس إلى نظام قاسي على مدى 24 ساعة، حيث   عرّض نفسه لحمام ماء شديد الحرارة مع إضافة الملح الذي يساعد على امتصاص   الماء من الجسم، بالإضافة إلى تناول مدرات البول مثل فيتامين سي وجذور   الهندباء والكافيين والامتناع عن تناول أي أطعمة تحتوي على الماء وممارسة   تمارين رياضية قاسية.
  ورغم أن روس لم يتمكن من الوصول إلى الهدف الذي وضعه لنفسه والمتمثل   بخسارة 14 كيلو غرام إلا أنه استطاع تحقيق رقم قياسي بخسارة 12 كيلو غرام   خلال 24 ساعة فقط
 روائح .. تساعد فى إنقاص الوزن
  وجد الباحثون حسب صحيفة العرب اونلاين، بعد تقييم تأثير الروائح   المختلفة فى السيطرة على وزن الإنسان على أكثر من 3 آلاف متطوع مصابين   بإفراط الوزن, أن الأشخاص الذين يتمتعون بقدرات شم قوية واستنشقوا روائح   طيبة عند شعورهم بالجوع, فقدوا حوالى 5 باوندات أو ما يعادل 2.5 كيلوغرام   شهريا, لمدة 6 أشهر, دون أن يغيروا من طبيعة غذائهم اليومي.
  ولاحظ هؤلاء أن المتطوعين فقدوا وزنا معقولا عند استنشاق الروائح  الطيبة  خصوصا النعناع والموز والتفاح الأخضر, بالرغم من تناولهم وجبتين إلى  أربع  وجبات يوميا, ودون تغيير عاداتهم الغذائية أو أنماط الحركة والرياضة  التى  يتبعونها.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*أكثر المتاحف رعبا في العالم

متاحف لن تكون زيارتك لها مجرد رحلة ممتعة تشاهد فيها   الأعمال الفنية، حيث سيكون بمقدورك أن تعيش أجواء أفلام الرعب التي تشاهد   فيها موتى يتكلمون، وجثثاً متناثرة الأشلاء، ودماء في كل مكان: 


  





 1 متحف مدام تيسو

 من أشهر متاحف الشمع في العالم، مقره الرئيسي في  "لندن"وله فروع في دول  أخرى. سمي هذا المتحف نسبةً إلى في "ستراسبورغ"،  وهو يحتوي على تماثيل  للشخصيات العالمية مثل1761مدام "تيسو" التي أسسته  عــام "ونستون تشرشل"  و"هتلر" و"شكسبير"، وأهم ما يميزه هو غُرفة الرعب  التي تصّور أشكال  الجرائم أثناء الثورة الفرنسية.


 2 متحف أطباء ماتر

 وبتبرع من الطبيب "توماس دينت ماتر"، ويضم  تشكيلة متنوعة1858أسّس هذا  المتحف مجموعة أطباء في عام من التذكارات الطبية  الغريبة لتشوهات بشرية  تعتبر كارثة إنسانية، ويضم أكبر تشكيلة من التشوهات  المحفوظة في  الفورمالين، وكذلك بعض الهياكل العظمية الغريبة ومجموعة من  أغرب الجماجم  البشرية التي قد تراها، أهم ما أقدام، وكذلك ورم تم إزالته  من5يميز المتحف  هو وجود أطول هيكل عظمي بشري وكذلك أمعاء بشرية طولها فك  الرئيس "غروفر  كليفلاند".


 3 متحف التشريح

 متحف "فراغونارد" الموجود في فرنسا والذي يحتوي  على العديد من الأجنة  البشرية والحيوانية، وهي مجموعة 1974لطلاب الطب في  القرن الثامن عشر وكان  مالكه هو الأستاذ الطبيب "أونوريه فراغونارد" والذي  أنشأه عام عاماً20ليضع  فيه مجموعة كبيرة مما وجده من الهياكل العظيمة طيلة .


 4 متحف الدمى المتكلمة

 متحف لا يضم سوى دمى متكلمة من الباطن، أمر عادي  بالنسبة للكبار ولكنه  مخيف جداً للأطفال، فمظهر الدمية الميتة ونظرتها  الخاوية تخيف الجميع  وخاصة هؤلاء الذين يعانون من مرض "الخوف من أشباه  الإنسان"، كما أن الدمى  تستطيع التحدث بطريقة مخفية بواسطة محرك الدمية.  المتحف موجود في ولاية "  كنتاكي" بالولايات دمية في غرفة واحدة750المتحدة،  ويحتوي على ما يقرب من .


 5 متحف "غلور" للطب النفسي

 متحف فنون الطب النفسي الواقع في ولاية "ميسوري"  بالولايات المتحدة، ويعد  بمثابة معرض فنون لكل أنواع التعذيب والضرب في  المصحات النفسية، وقد أخذ  اسمه من "جورج غلور"، الذي قام في ستينيات القرن  الماضي بوضع مرضاه في هذه  المصحة وكان يعذبهم بطرق مختلفة من الكهرباء  والجراحات في فصوص المخ.


 6 مقابر مدينة "باليرمو"

 متحف مدينة "باليرمو" الإيطالية والذي يطلق سكان  المنطقة عليه اسم "متحف  الموت" حيث يضم بداخله كل شيء وكذلك1533ابتداءً من  الملابس القديمة حتى  الأجساد المحنطة للرهبان الذين عاشوا في هذه المنطقة  في عام أشخاص عاديين،  بالإضافة إلى الجثث المصطفة على الحائط بملابسهم التي  دفنوا بها سواء  فساتين أو بدل بربطات العنق والتي ظلت في المقابر بحالتها  بسبب الجو  البارد الذي حفظها بحالتها، إلا أن هناك بعض الجثث المشوهة 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*رجل بدون وجه وامرأة بقدم واحدة أنجبا طفلة جميلة

الهندي  "لطيف  ختانا" البالغ  من العمر 32 سنة اطلق عليه    "رجل بدون وجه " بسبب طبقات اللحم التي تتكدس على وجهه  نتيجة  خلل جلدي   لم يستطع علاجه  رزق اخيرا بطفلة  جميلة  ولحسن الحظ فقد   ولدت  خالية  من  المرض الذي اصاب  والدها


  


 الهندي  "لطيف  ختانا" البالغ  من العمر 32 سنة اطلق عليه  "رجل  بدون وجه  " بسبب طبقات اللحم التي تتكدس على وجهه  نتيجة  خلل جلدي لم  يستطع علاجه   رزق اخيرا بطفلة  جميلة  ولحسن الحظ فقد   ولدت  خالية من  المرض الذي  اصاب  والدها

وكان لطيف قد  امضى سنوات في  البحث عن امرأة ترضى الزواج  منه   قبل ان  يعثر على زوجته سليمة عام 2008   وهي  ايضا تعاني مثله من الاعاقة  لانها   ولدت  بقدم  واحدة فقط

لطيف  وسليمة  وكلاهما  من اقليم  "جامو وكشمير "   سعيدان جدا  لان  طفلتهما   التي اطلقا عليها اسم "الفت"  جاءات خالية من مرض والدها   ويرغبان بانجاب  المزيد من الاطفال ولكن ليس الان بسبب وضعهما المادي السيء   .








تقع جامو وكشمير (جموں اور کشمیر)في شمال الهند. وتقع معظمها في جبال   الهيمالايا. جامو وكشمير لها حدود مشتركة مع جمهورية الصين الشعبية إلى   الشمال والشرق، وولاية هيماتشال براديش والبنجاب إلى الجنوب، والقسم الذي   تديره باكستان من إقليم أزاد كشمير والمناطق الشمالية، وإلى الغرب والشمال   الغربي. في السابق كانت جزءا من امارة جامو وكشمير، وهذه الأراضي متنازع   عليها بين الصين والهند وباكستان.تتألف جامو وكشمير، من ثلاث مناطق هي :   جامو، وادي كشمير ولاداخ. سريناجار هي العاصمة الصيفية، وجامو، العاصمة   الشتوية. في حين أن وادي كشمير، وغالبا ما يعرف باسم الجنة على الأرض،   ويشتهر أنه أجمل المناظر الطبيعية الجبلية، ويوجد جامو العديد من المزارات   التي تجتذب عشرات الآلاف من الحجاج الهندوس والمسلمين في كل عام. اداخ،   المعروف أيضا باسم "ليتل التبت"، وتشتهر بأنها مناطق جبلية نائية حيث   الجمال والثقافة البوذية. تبلغ مساحة جامو وكشمير 218.780 كم مربع وتتكون  أرضها من مجموعة سلاسل  جبلية عالية تجري بينها المنابع العليا لنهر السند  وطبيعة البلاد تمتاز  بالجبال وروعة المنظر.
 يسكن الولاية حوالي 7.7 مليون نسمة 1991 م يتوزع على النحو التالي :   القطاع الخاضع لإدارة الهند 4.3 مليون نسمة. القطاع الخاضع لإدارة باكستان   3.4 مليون نسمة. ويبلغ عدد المسلمين في الولاية حوالي 5.7 مليون نسمة. 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*العثور على حوت برأسين وذيلين في المكسيك 

أعلن العلماء في المكسيك أن هذه الحالة نادرة الحدوث، وقد تكون المرة الأولى في التاريخ التي يتم توثيقها بالصور

<font color="#FF0000" size="5"><b>


عثر علماء مكسيكيون على جثة حوت رمادي صغير  برأسين وذيلين، قبالة سواحل  ولاية باها كاليفورنيا.وقال العلماء الذين  قاموا بدراسة الحوت بعد سحبه إلى  الشاطئ، إنه توأم سيامي برأسين وذيلين،  ولكن ببطن واحد، ورجّحوا وفاة الأم  أثناء عملية الولادة بسبب عدم اكتمال  نموه. 
 وقد أعلن العلماء في المكسيك أن هذه الحالة نادرة الحدوث، وقد تكون  المرة  الأولى في التاريخ التي يتم توثيقها بالصور. تجدر الإشارة إلى أن  الحوت  الرمادي يعدّ من أعظم المخلوقات البحرية ويصل وزنه إلى نحو 35 طنا،  ويتميز  برحلته السنوية، ذهابا وإياباً، من ألاسكا في فصل الصيف إلى باها   كاليفورنيا في الشتاء، والتي تمتد لأكثر من 12000 ميل.
 وتحظى الحيتان الرمادية التي يقدر عددها بنحو 21000 حوت في العالم  بحماية  القانون الدولي لأنها اي الحيتان الرماديةمن الحيوانات المعرضة لخطر   الانقراض.يذكر أن الحوت الرمادي هو حوت باليني يهاجر سنويًا للتغذية   والمرتع الخصب.
 ويبلغ يبلغ طول الحوت الرمادي 14.9 متر (49 قدم) ووزنه 36 طن، ويعيش ما   بين 50 و70 عام الاسم الشائع للحوت يأتي من البقع الرمادية والتَبَقُّع   الأبيض على جلده القاتم كانت الحيتان الرمادية تسمى سمكة الشيطان بسبب   سلوكها العنيف حال اصطيادها.ويمكن ايضا تعريف  الحيتان الرمادية بانها تمثل   الأنواع الحية الوحيدة المتبقية من جنس إيسايتركتس  والذي بدوره يعني أنه   الجنس الحي الوحيد من فصيلة إيسايتركتيات الشكل 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*دراسة توضح ان الثوم من أقوى المضادات الحيوية




للوقاية من الأمراض والميكروبات ، ليس عليك إلا وضع حبات الثوم فى وجباتك   اليومية, وقد اجرى بعض العلماء البريطانيين دراسات عن الثوم الطازج وبينت   أن الثوم الطازج يحتوى على مادة الأليسين التى تعمل كمضاد حيوى.
من جانبه ووضح الدكتور مجدى بدران عضو الجمعية المصرية للحساسية والمناعة   بجامعة عين شمس أن الثوم مضاد للفطريات ومضاد للفيروسات وطارد للبلغم ومانع   للتجلط ويقى من السرطانات بإذن الله. 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*رئيس الاورغواي يعد افقر رئيس في العالم





رئيس الاورغواي خوسيه مويكا صنف كـ افقر رئيس دولة في العالم حيث يتبرع خوسيه بـ 90% من راتبه للجمعيات الخيرية.
وأملاك الرئيس خوسيه مويكا عبارة عن كوخ وسيارة فولكس واجن بيتل موديل 1987   تقدر قيمتها بـ 1800 دولار , ويعيش خوسيه في مزرعه يملكها بحراسة اثنين  من  ضباط الشرطة , حيث يقضي وقته كله في الزراعة.
ويقول خوسيه عن نفسه : لا اعتبر من طبقة الفقراء ابدا وانما لا احب المظاهر , والفقراء الحقيقيون هم من يبحثون عن المال والبذخ. 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*حظر السجارة الإلكترونية في نيويورك اليوم يؤدي الى تضايق الكثيرين من مدخنيها



منع عمدة نيويورك مؤخراً السجائر الإلكترونية زاعماً بأنها مجرد وهم يركض اليه كل من يريد ان يقلع عن التدخين وهذا امر خاطئ جداً.
وقد برر الكثيرون من مدخني هذه السجائر انها تختلف كثيرا عن السجائر العادية , وليس منها أي ضرر يذكر.
وعندما ظهرت تحاليل هذه السجارة , تفاجأ الكثير من الناس بنتائج التحليل   حيث اتضح ان السجارة الإلكترونية مضرة وضررها تماما مثل ضرر السجائر   العادية.
الا ان الفرق بينها وبين السجائر العادية هو انها تعمل بالكهرباء , أي انه التدخين حينها لايحتاج الى طفاية. 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*إجراء أول عملية لزراعة قلب صناعي في العالم





أجريت بباريس أول عملية جراحية لزراعة قلب صناعي لشخص لديه ازمات قلبية , وذلك من قبل فريق طبي بمستشفى فرنسي متخصص في الجراحة.
 وأعلنت الشركة الفرنسية المصنعه للقلب ان هذه التجربة تعد تجربة فريدة  من  نوعها , ويجب ان يعرف الجميع ان هذه الخطوة قد تكون ناجحة وقد تكون  فاشلة  , والى الآن لم تستقر حالة المريض بعد , إلا ان اهل المريض متفائلون   كثيراً ويثقون بالجراحين وبالشركة المصنعة للقلب الصناعي.
 وأعرب مارسيلو كونفيتى الرئيس التنفيذي للشركة المصنعة للقلب انه سيكون   سعيداً جداً إذا نجحت العملية وسيوف يقوم بتصنيع الملايين من القلوب   الصناعية لخدمة أي مريض يعاني من ازمات قلبية. 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الغالي أبو علي سلامات ياخي
الف شكر للمنوعات والمعلومات الضافية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا جزيلا الحبيب ياسر الموهوب

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					









شكراً يا حبيب على المجهود الكبير
لوحات تبين قدرة الله جل جلاله فهو الخلاق الواحد الأحد
سبحان الله
*

----------

